# Found this photo..



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Simply beautiful. I also have a Tucker waiting for me at the bridge. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A beautiful picture. I would definitely one to frame.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Great picture.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful picture! This must have brought back some great memories when you found it


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your a pretty lady, and your wonderful reds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful picture of Mom and her babies!!

You should have that framed!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a beautiful crew you had. I hope this picture brings back fond memories. Their expressions are so inquisitive.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

What a wonderful picture!! Such a precious memory to have, I'm sure!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a special picture! I hope you have beautiful memories of your bridge kids.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A very beautiful and special picture, I know you will treasure it forever.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a treasure! 

I found some unexpected photos of both my bridge boys recently. I cried happy tears.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a good picture. It looks like it could have come out of a magazine or book dedicated to Goldens.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Just beautiful, all of you. What a special picture of you and your bridge kids.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a very beautiful picture of all of you.


----------

